# COLOMBIA | Santa Marta: America's Pearl



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Here I'd like to showcase the beauty of Santa Marta city as well as its natural wonders. This will be your gateway to all things Santa Marta.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

IMG_9526 by Andrés Felipe Rico, on Flickr

Sailaway From Santa Marta Columbia_15 by Woobstr112g, on Flickr

Se alzan las velas en Bolivarianos by COGuatemalteco, on Flickr

puente 4ta by Santa Marta DTCH, on Flickr


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Shell Bay

Bahía Concha ---- by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

_MG_6260 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr

Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr










Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Estadio Sierra Nevada by Fernando Torres, on Flickr

Cienaga to Rodadero and Santa Marta by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Planeta Santa Marta by Santa Marta Cultural, on Flickr

Planeta Santa Marta by Santa Marta Cultural, on Flickr

Video Mapping - Novenas Navideñas 2017 by Santa Marta Cultural, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Sunset in Taganga

Taganga, Santa Marta by Natalia Gómez Carvajal, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Tayrona Gold Museum 

The building which houses the Tayrona Gold Museum on the north side of Bolivar Park was the first to be built in the city in 1530 and its first use was as Government House. In the museum, which seeks to rescue the historical and cultural heritage of the region, you can see the different native techniques in jewellery. It is also called the Customs House.​
Tayrona Gold Museum

Museo Plaza Bolivar by John J. Jaramillo, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

IMG_0177 by Santa Marta DTCH, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

SantaMarta Drone-84 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

PizzaPlanet said:


> _MG_6260 by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr
> 
> Santa Marta, Colombia by BID Ciudades Sostenibles, on Flickr
> 
> ...


WooW those are beautiful looking flat roofed houses...Are these the poor section houses or Is it like a middle class neighbourhood though ?

I live in a similar sort of area and we have flat roof houses here too in my city as well I'll post some pics for you.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

^^ They are mostly bars/restaurants. They are located in Santander Park, better known as 'Parque de los Novios'. That's where people meet for nightlife and fun.

The grey and purple house hosts Ouzo, one of the most popular restaurants in town.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino*

This hacienda is where Simón Bolívar spent his last days in 1830 before succumbing to either tuberculosis or arsenic poisoning, depending on whom you believe. The hacienda was owned by a Spanish supporter of Colombia's independence who invited Bolívar to stay and take a rest before his journey to exile in Europe, but Bolívar died before he could complete the journey.

Several monuments have been built on the grounds in remembrance of Bolívar, the most imposing of which is a massive central structure called the Altar de la Patria, inside which a haughty Bolívar looks down.

Just to the right of this is the Museo Bolivariano, which features works of art donated by Latin American artists, including those from Colombia, Venezuela, Panama, Ecuador, Peru and Bolivia, the countries liberated by Bolívar.

(...)​
Lonely Planet

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino - Santa Marta by Daniel Morales, on Flickr










Santa Marta, Colombia by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr

Centenary trees

Santa Marta, Colombia by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Altar de la Patria (English: Altar of the Motherland)

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino by Erik Cleves Kristensen, on Flickr

Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino by Paula Funnell, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

I.E.D Tecnico Industrial Santa Marta by John J. Jaramillo, on Flickr



















​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Santa Marta from above*

In Santa Marta you get the best of both worlds, the mountains and the sea.

Minca

Minca Magico Los colores de Colombia by WadoFoto Luis Charris, on Flickr









Minca Magico Los colores de Colombia by WadoFoto Luis Charris, on Flickr

Minca Magico Los colores de Colombia by WadoFoto Luis Charris, on Flickr

Minca Magico Los colores de Colombia by WadoFoto Luis Charris, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

PizzaPlanet said:


>


WoW Beautiful City bro...I never heard of any beautiful city in Columbia because you know the bias media they always show the bad side but this seems to be a really good city so beautiful..Love it   Santa Marta I will remember this name


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

These are some pics I took just fifteen minutes past from my rooftop lol Just to show you my Neighbourhood in the city of Lucknow,India 

https://i.imgur.com/4rt3A26.jpg
(North Side view of the neighbourhood )

https://i.imgur.com/2ynfGny.jpg
(South View the police persons living appartments and The Metro Depo) 

https://i.imgur.com/0sd8GwQ.jpg
(Front View Two teak trees and House in front of mine )

https://i.imgur.com/k8sWu3l.jpg
(South West Side The Dead end of our neighbourhood with mounted Freighter lines to the west )

https://i.imgur.com/Jfsl0PY.jpg
(The other North East Side of the neighbourhood with Liptis trees in the big Area owned by the electricity dep.)

We also have Flat roof houses 😅

Do lemme know how did you find my neighbourhood.

In future I will surely share some shots of my city too...and especially the sunsets they r gorge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

PizzaPlanet said:


> @Carlos Caicedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the first pic what is the crowded walled like area on the right side the slums of Santa marta ?


----------



## topoestivo (Aug 18, 2006)

Hola from Italy, I've been in Santa Marta in July this year, as first stop of our travel in Colombia. What a nice, lovely town.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using SkyscraperCity Forums mobile app


----------



## Sumar (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> In the first pic what is the crowded walled like area on the right side the slums of Santa marta ?


Cemetery,,,


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> In the first pic what is the crowded walled like area on the right side the slums of Santa marta ?


That's San Miguel Cemetery.









Dairo Correa









Dairo Correa









Dairo Correa​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

topoestivo said:


> Hola from Italy, I've been in Santa Marta in July this year, as first stop of our travel in Colombia. What a nice, lovely town.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using SkyscraperCity Forums mobile app


Hi, thanks for stopping by. Glad you enjoyed your stay, hope you come back soon!


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Jesús Rincón


















Greenpeace Colombia









Wmart07









Pedro Felipe​
Post by eduardo mora


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Vista della Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta dal rio Palomino by Matias Recondo, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Dairo Correa









Dairo Correa









Dairo Correa









Pedro Felipe









Dairo Correa​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Santa Marta by haluk ermis, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

NASA​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Marcos Lana​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

White Beach


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

_DSC8650.jpg by Daniel Rodriguez, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

SETP Santa Marta


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Santa Marta looks really nice, I'd love to visit one day.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Vista piscina by Tecnourbana Constructores, on Flickr


Vista piscina by Tecnourbana Constructores, on Flickr


Vista piscina by Tecnourbana Constructores, on Flickr


Centro Comercial by Tecnourbana Constructores, on Flickr


Centro Comercial by Tecnourbana Constructores, on Flickr


Centro Comercial by Tecnourbana Constructores, on Flickr


Centro Comercial by Tecnourbana Constructores, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

SETP Santa Marta









SETP Santa Marta









SETP Santa Marta









@mrafael70


















@carloscaideo​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Arrecife by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


Cabo San Juan by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


Cabo San Juan II by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


Tayrona Landscape I by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr


Tayrona Landscape II by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Tayrona National Natural Park by Nicolas Bussieres, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Playa Siete Olas by Javier Garcia A., on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

luisfelipesamario​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

SETP Santa Marta









SETP Santa Marta









SETP Santa Marta









Instituto de Recreación y Deporte









SELCO​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Visit Santa Marta​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

*Santa Marta, ca. 2010*

















































Carlos Cabal Hidalgo | Julián Camacho Valero​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Carlos Cabal Hidalgo | Julián Camacho Valero​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Santa Marta by Jeremy Hurtado, on Flickr


Santa Marta 3 by Jeremy Hurtado, on Flickr


Santa Marta 9 by Jeremy Hurtado, on Flickr


Santa Marta 8 by Jeremy Hurtado, on Flickr


Santa Marta 4 by Jeremy Hurtado, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Source​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

University of Magdalena










ig: kelope



















@bernaldibo










ig: mipko_colombia










ig: guillerodph










ig: guillerodph










@gerencia_sm

Palomino River's mouth










ig: juandatellez​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

ig: guillerodeph










ig: labrisalocahostel










ig: guillerodph










ig: guillerodph










ig: cayenabeachvilla










ig: cayenabeachvilla










ig: carlosmdzgrana2










ig: guillerodph​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

WhatsApp Image 2020-12-08 at 6.44.10 PM (1) by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


WhatsApp Image 2020-12-08 at 6.44.06 PM by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


casa de la aduena by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


IMG_5679 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


IMG_3988 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


Parque de los novios, Interior glorieta. by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


Tayrona National Park by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


Catedral by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_0537 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


Casa Principal, Quinta de San Pedro Alejandrino 3 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

DSC_7008 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_6950 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_7011 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_7014 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_8378 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_8685 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_8786 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_1541 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_1363 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_2095 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_2368 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr


DSC_2169 by Indetur Santa Marta, on Flickr​


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

Santa Marta Bay's new promenade currently under construction.


----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## PizzaPlanet (Oct 21, 2013)

ig: santamartatrip​


----------

